# Leopard gecko pic Thread



## Luiscifer (Jul 22, 2009)

I first want to give props to Talkinlate04 for making the Crested gecko thread. those were some beautiful little guys everyone posted. Sssoooooo i thought why not make a leopard gecko thread that way we can all share pics of some of our other fav little guys. Ill start with a few of my Leo's. Feel free and post as many as u all want. Thanks for stopin by and thanks again TL04.

las Vegas Patternless Albino (Hedwig) unsexed











Super Hypo Tangerene Carrot Tail  (Morgana) female











100% Super Snow het Blazing Blizzard (Amycus) male











Giant Tremper Albino (ZYM) male











Blazing Blizzard (Frost) unsexed






Jungle CHOCOLATE Albino (No name yet) unsexed






Although not a leopard he is one of my favs and its my thread (lol) he is KRUMM my one and only crested gecko. I have a few more pics to post and ill do that soon.


----------



## Callie Stick (Jul 22, 2009)

You have some of the most badass leopard geckos I've ever seen


----------



## Dillon (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing too impressive but here's mine.

"Funk" 












"Spunk"


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 22, 2009)

Those look nice. I wish Morgana's tail still looked like that. Hers was dropped as a hatchling....damn u petco!!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 23, 2009)

Uhm, Talkenlate04 didn't start that thread, Thomspon08 did 
Male leopard gecko,






And the female,


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys thanx for posting ur shots. those are some really nice kids. I guess not to many ppl here have leo's. Oh well i tried. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Caramell (Jul 26, 2009)

Luiscifer said:


> Hey guys thanx for posting ur shots. those are some really nice kids. I guess not to many ppl here have leo's. Oh well i tried. Thanks again guys.


I recently got my first leo. I'll post a pic of her asap! Don't wanna disturb her sleep. ;D


----------



## Boanerges (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are some pics of some of my leos. I hope everyone likes them:
Male Blazing Blizzard Mack Super Snow...





Male Blazing Blizzard Mack Super Snow...





Mack Snow Blizzard 100% Het Albino Female...





Female Tremper Albino...





Male Classic Raptor...





Male Classic Raptor...





Female Classic Raptor...





Female Classic Raptor...





Male Jungle Snow Raptor...





Male Jungle Snow Raptor...





Male Jungle Snow Raptor...





Female Jungle Snow Raptor (The day I got her)...





Mack Snow Enigma 100% Het Albino Male...





Mack Snow Enigma 100% Het Albino Male...


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's Blinky, a female patternless albino:






and Ziggy, a male patternless albino:






I'm looking forward to breeding them in the future. I'm also looking for another female eventually, but haven't figured out what morph to go for... i need something that i can breed with Ziggy that will give me cute babies.


----------



## Luiscifer (Jul 27, 2009)

A few more of my kids.....

Super snow (female)











Mack snow (male) RIP






Paternless albino






Giant tremper albino (male)






Lavander Tangerine (male)






Giant Tremper albino (female) same clutch as ZYM
















Sunglow 0female)











Enigma (female)






Paternless albino (MALE)


----------



## Caramell (Jul 29, 2009)

My new leopard gecko, no name yet, and I'm sure it's a Normal morph:


----------

